# mount snow or okemo?



## estoril (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey im planning a ski trip for me and my friends in early Jan for 4 nights. I've narrowed it down to okemo and mount snow since we dont want to drive all the way to jay peak or anything that far. we've went to killington the past two years and want to try somethign new. we all are beginners at park and can pretty much freeride any trail. you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Okemo vs. Mt Snow
Acres: 632 588
Vert: 2200 1700
Snow: 200 156

With a 30% increase in Snow and Vert, I'd Go Okemo. If you are a big park rat then you may be interested in Mt. Snow: a huge chunk of Mt. Snow is park....(I'm sure the local rep will chime-in here soon). Both are decent mountains and as a beginner, you'll have a blast at either one.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> \(I'm sure the local rep will chime-in here soon)


ha i guess this is me?

well okemo is def a bigger mtn, i rode there twice last season for a comp so i didnt get to ride the whole mtn but got to see most of it. the parks arent anywhere near to what mt snow has but still fun. everything just seemed really spread apart and weird set ups for the rails. at mt snow they have the entire carinthia face set up as freestyle terrain with everything from the dew tour park to the grommet park so there is guaranteed to be an area for your ability in the park. 

also if you are coming from anywhere south of vt like NY NJ or PA, mt snow is gonna be at around 45-60 mins closer than okemo. i found okemo to be a lot more crowded then mt snow too but i was only there a couple times so i dont know what its usually like.

if trees and steeps are your thing there is the north face which is all black or double black diamonds, if there is some fresh snow this area is a blast and there is a lot of awesome tree riding all over the mtn.

i work there as a snowboard coach so im there all season, if you decide to hit up mt snow let me know and we can get together to ride


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

okemo's size is nice, the lower area is kinda worthless, whatever that may be in acres

okemo has more lifts, with a total uphill capacity of about 3,000 more than mount snow

mount snow is an easier drive which i like, and like he said above there is more park to choose from


----------



## estoril (Feb 28, 2009)

we're not too great at park so im not sure how much of the park at mt snow we're gonna be able to take advantage of. does mt snow have good trails for freeriding or are okemo's trails a lot nicer for that?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to live pretty close to both. I'm not a park guy, but Corinthia on Mt. Snow is pretty lame unless you are a beginner. It was just as well they made most of it a park. On the weekends, to avoid the crowds on Mt. Snow, head to the North Face first thing. If they are not boilerplate, that's where the best trails are in my opinion. Okemo has a lot of undulating wide open groomers that you can just bomb down. Great for freeriding. Overall, I would give Okemo the nod over Mt.Snow if driving is not an issue.

I'm not sure if you are concerned with the night life, but neither one can equal Killington for the young crowd. However, those considerations are not a factor for me anymore.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

As has been stated by others, if you want park than Mt. Snow is your choice. If you want free-riding it's not even a question as Okemo is way better. My advice for Okemo would be to hit the south face first because everyone hits the middle of the mountain or the Gore Mt side first so that's where most of the lines are. There are some nice long top to bottom runs at Okemo it's just an overall friendly environment. 

I've been to all of the VT mountains and if I'm not down for driving up to Sugarbush, Stowe or Jay Peak than Okemo is the choice. Stratton would be a close second.


----------



## estoril (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys. I think we're gonna end up going to okemo since we're not that great at park and can just practice here in jersey


----------

